# Shop in Orlando or nearby



## stensth (Dec 28, 2013)

I`m sorry if this is not the right sub forum but couldn`t find any "general". If wrong, please move.

I`m leaving Sweden for a holiday to Orlando and was wondering if you guys/girls have any idea to photo stores that are good to buy from.
Or if it is easier to buy from B&H and have the gear sent to the hotel?

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 28, 2013)

Colonial Photo & Hobby is the only camera shop in Central Florida worth a look. They are really nice and carry a good range of stock but can't match B&H prices due to sales tax, having said that B&H didn't use to ship to hotels.

There is another store Southern Photo near Melbourne, but they concentrate on Nikon gear, they are a Nikon Pro agent and have very little Canon gear and their prices are high.


----------



## stensth (Jan 26, 2014)

Thanks for the info.
It was a good shop. But since B&H did send to hotel, I decided to by from them since I have bought from them before.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 26, 2014)

Glad it was a help, interesting about B&H shipping to hotels now too. Hope you had fun in Central Florida.


----------



## ewg963 (Jan 28, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> Colonial Photo & Hobby is the only camera shop in Central Florida worth a look. They are really nice and carry a good range of stock but can't match B&H prices due to sales tax, having said that B&H didn't use to ship to hotels.
> 
> There is another store Southern Photo near Melbourne, but they concentrate on Nikon gear, they are a Nikon Pro agent and have very little Canon gear and their prices are high.


 I enjoyed shopping in Colonial. I agree they're the best game in town


----------



## stensth (Feb 15, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> Glad it was a help, interesting about B&H shipping to hotels now too. Hope you had fun in Central Florida.


I may help, that I have bought from them before for a good amount of money.


----------

